# ODNR Fishing Reports 8/15/07 AND 8/22/07



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry gang... I forgot to post last week's report... I'll put them both up there today.

http://www.wkyc.com/outdoors/news_article.aspx?storyid=72853

http://www.wkyc.com/outdoors/news_article.aspx?storyid=73218

There you go!!!!


----------

